# Dried Venison Backstraps ( Bears Recipe)



## Ishi (Jun 13, 2018)

The loins have been curing for eight days so today it’s time to get things going. The loins aren’t super thick as they came from a doe.







They were rinsed off and dried off the best I could. They will sit in the fridge till Friday afternoon  uncovered till they are smoked. They are definitely cured all the way through and the taste test went well with no salty taste.
They will be smoked on my pellet grill but the lowest it will go is 178-180 degrees. My question is should they be seasoned now or wait till they go on the cooker? The results will be coming this weekend after they are smoked:)
If I’m doing anything wrong please shoutout. I’ve read Bearcarver recipe about a few hundred times:D
More to come!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

I put the CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder on after rinsing & doing the Salt fry test, and
Just before putting it in the fridge. That way when the pellicle forms it will hold some of the seasoning.


Bear


----------



## Ishi (Jun 13, 2018)

First update :D:D
Now they are seasoned


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

Just so you know:
That's seasoned pretty heavy---You might want to rinse& rub the loose stuff off after smoking, or you'll get it all over the place when you handle it & slice it.

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Jun 13, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Just so you know:
> That's seasoned pretty heavy---You might want to rinse& rub the loose stuff off after smoking, or you'll get it all over the place when you handle it & slice it.
> 
> Bear


Thanks. I had to do that with the Pastrami! Way to much BP...major mouth burn. After I scraped it off it was 100% better


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 14, 2018)

Sissys, rinsing off spices is a kin to heresy! ;)

My wife always yells "That's too much pepper!" I tell her they are thin slices and I like pepper. :D I love coarse ground BP all over this. I use the Ham roast and save the loins for Filleting flat and rolling like a jelly roll with stuff in them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Thanks. I had to do that with the Pastrami! Way to much BP...major mouth burn. After I scraped it off it was 100% better




When you put the seasonings on before getting the Pellicle, like I said the surface getting sticky with Pellicle will hold the seasonings to the meat, pretty nicely.

The problem is when you put it on too thick, the only seasoning that will stick is the seasonings on the bottom, under all the other seasoning. Therefore the seasonings on the top will be relatively loose, and since they never touched the meat anyway, won't be absorbed into the meat. Then the extra seasonings will fall off when handling the meat & slicing it.

Also if the seasonings are too thick, they could keep the smoke from getting to the meat.
Just a couple things to think about.

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Jun 16, 2018)

After two days in the fridge uncovered and ready for the cook.






Excess seasonings scraped off and on the smoker.







After the cook. Notice the small chunk missing:D I had to try it.







The slice after sitting wrapped in the fridge for 1 1/2 days.






First meal with the Dried Venison.





 I grew up with this as a kid. Chipped Beef gravy ( today Dried Venison) on toast or potatoes.... I went with potatoes. Really tasty stuff as I type this I have four more roasts in the fridge thawing out and getting ready to do the process again;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2018)

That looks very good!
I have never had venison backstrap, but I hope someday to be able to give it a try, cause it sure looks fantastic!
Great job & congrats on making the carousel!!!!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 16, 2018)

Man that sure looks good.  I’ve got a few BS in the freezer gonna try this for sure.


----------



## dave schiller (Jun 16, 2018)

Ishi, that does look good, in spite of the more common name for it.  SOS ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> Ishi, that does look good, in spite of the more common name for it.  SOS ;)




SOS in the Army is made with Hamburger(Ground Beef)!!
Chipped Dried Beef is too expensive to serve the Troops.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2018)

Looks Great Ishi!!:)

Glad you like it!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## motocrash (Jun 16, 2018)

Ishi,that turned out beautiful.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 17, 2018)

I, Nice job on the venison,your SOS looks awesome !


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow, that looks great! You know I hated SOS growing up as a kid, mostly how it looked.

But seeing yours makes me want to try it again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2018)

xray said:


> Wow, that looks great! You know I hated SOS growing up as a kid, mostly how it looked.
> 
> But seeing yours makes me want to try it again.




Yup---Real SOS looked terrible, because it was made with Ground Beef.
And it was Terrible!!!

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 22, 2018)

Like!  And SOS is still one of my favorite things for breakfast. Go figure..... b


----------

